# Found a Bird. Wantagh L.I.



## Fausty (Feb 13, 2005)

So, about a week a go a white bird with some brown spots and white eyes started to hang out with some birds i feed at work. I havent cought the bird yet because i have nowhere to keep her. So does this sound like anyones bird? Can anyone help me find the owner? Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Fausty and welcome to pigeons.com. If the bird you are concerned about is wearing any legs bands, you definitely need to try and catch it and then post all the letters and numbers from the band(s). There are a lot of fanciers in Long Island (people who raise pigeons for show and/or racing), and there is a good chance that this one is an escapee or a racer that was not able to make it home. The white eyes might mean that this is a Roller Pigeon, which is a domestic breed, and should not be left to fend for itself.

Please let us know about the leg bands, and if you can, please catch the bird. Since you have nowhere to keep the bird, I will start looking for a foster home for it now and will be counting on you to get the bird.

Thank you so much for caring about this bird.

Terry


----------



## Fausty (Feb 13, 2005)

The bird is wearing 2 bands, a pink one and a silver one. Ill get the numbers off it tomorrow and post it up. Does anyone happen to know any good sites for locals on long Island? I remeber reading some a few weeks ago but I cant find them anymore.


----------



## Fausty (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.ifpigeon.com/ Just found abunch of band listing, Ill just check through them.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Fausty,
Thanks for being concerned about this pigeon.
If you do make contact with the owner, please be certain that the owner wants the pigeon returned to them.
Many owners do NOT want pigeons who happened to get themselves lost.
It's sad & hard to believe, but it's a fact.
Not being familiar with the "pigeon" scene, I mistakenly thought that people with pigeon lofts actually loved all the pigeons. SOME do, but unfortunately, many do not. The pigeons are their hobby/sport ~ game pieces to be played with. It's really, really sad that these people do not realize or just don't care about what they are doing.

When I found my pigeon, I was thrilled to see a band.
It would be a joyous reunion, I thought! I envisioned his owner(s) crying at the sight of him. Like, thank God he's alive, I'm so happy to have him home.
We had even looked for an add in the newspaper! What a joke!
Fugghedaboudit!!!
They did NOT even want him returned. 
One thing to their credit, though. They did not let us return him, only to kill him later.

There are stories about owners being forced to retrieve their lost pigeons & killing them in front of their rescuers. It's so heartbreaking. If the poor pigeon doesn't make it home on it's own, some owners consider them worthless.
I am the one thanking God now. My pigeon has been a blessing every single day.
Sorry about going on, but I had to let you know before you returned him. 

Phyll


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

*found pigeons*

Phyll, I'm sorry you had a bad experience. Unfortunately that does happen with some pigeon owners. But there are those of us who do love our birds and want them back. For us it IS a joyful reunion and "Thank God you found him!" I think anyone who finds a banded pigeon should attempt to find the owner. If you track him down, you can usually tell by his reaction on the phone whether or not he wants the pigeon back. If not, and you offer to keep the bird, most guys will gladly let you do so.

I've gotten two lost pigeons back because of the phone number on their bands. I'd hate for someone to not return my bird just because he or she has heard that most pigeon keepers don't care about getting them back.


----------

